# 11 USACi World Finals Sept 24th-25th



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://usaciworldfinals.com/


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I will be there.. two buddies will be competiting..


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I will be there.. two buddies will be competiting..


Me And what the hell is competiting anyway??? Are you hung over or something


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Me And what the hell is competiting anyway??? Are you hung over or something


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi I be there with my friends and teammates

Jesus Ramirez Exreme SQ Team DLS

Juan Maldonado Mod Q and Mod SQ Team DLS

Alex Mendoza Super Mod SQ+ Team Db Drive

Nacho Torres Super Mod SQ and Super Mod Q Team Db Drive

Greetings


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi I be there with my friends and teammates
> 
> Jesus Ramirez Exreme SQ Team DLS
> 
> ...


Hi this finals USACI 2011 this week good luck all competitor of SQ

Greetings From Monterrey Nuevo Leon MEXICO
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang gt red Colorado
.........................................


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck Erik.

Chad let me know some updates....


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

THANKS Dave!! Judging was yesterday.....I think I may have done well! Awards this afternoon!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> THANKS Dave!! Judging was yesterday.....I think I may have done well! Awards this afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk




You , Chad or some else take **** tons of PICS, we love to see PICS.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Heard great things about the FJ. I took a look but did not have time to listen. My goal was to listen to every vehicle and I only made it about half way. I barely had time to take pictures before I had to leave. 

Just heard the results and I think a congrat’s is in order! 



SoundJunkie said:


> THANKS Dave!! Judging was yesterday.....I think I may have done well! Awards this afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a **** load and will try to have them posted soon.



DAT said:


> You , Chad or some else take **** tons of PICS, we love to see PICS.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

8675309 said:


> I got a **** load and will try to have them posted soon.




Awesome ! Your car was pretty Badass did you ever sell it?



Excellent , great WIN It only gets better !


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats to Erik for Wining. Team Houston reppin' . I will meet you up and audition the car for sure.


----------



## Troy9 (Nov 22, 2009)

i had a chance to demo Eric's car a few weeks ago and it was very impressive indeed..congrats man!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks to all those who supported me and to my new friends from Mexico! The event was fun this year and there were many good vehicles to listen to! I am going to sit back and take all this in now....lol!!


Blue FJ
2011 USACi Modified Q World Final Champion!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! Now sell me that SI BM MKIII since you'll have to upgrade for next year


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet, congrats man!!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

hybridspl said:


> Congrats! Now sell me that SI BM MKIII since you'll have to upgrade for next year


Thanks...noooo way...lol!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Sweet, congrats man!!!!!


Thanks Matt, I need to send the Panny in for round two for next year!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Eric , congratulations , I knew you would do well and hope i was of some help.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

tijuana_no said:


> Eric , congratulations , I knew you would do well and hope i was of some help.


Absolutely Ruperto! Thanks again!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all the competitors! Keep up the great work!


----------



## HALMTZ (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats eric for your first place....hope can listen ur fj next time...saludos desde monterrey mexico.

Hal martinez (black evo mr) 4th place mod. Sq


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

HALMTZ said:


> Congrats eric for your first place....hope can listen ur fj next time...saludos desde monterrey mexico.
> 
> Hal martinez (black evo mr) 4th place mod. Sq


Team monterrey mexico had some very strong cars sir... VERY nice indeed!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

HALMTZ said:


> Congrats eric for your first place....hope can listen ur fj next time...saludos desde monterrey mexico.
> 
> Hal martinez (black evo mr) 4th place mod. Sq


Muchisimo Gracias Hal !! And you can listen to the FJ anytime you like my friend, the EVO was sounding nice too! Oh, don't forget to hit the Alpine processor:laugh:


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Oh, don't forget to hit the Alpine processor:laugh:


:laugh: yeah he know well about this, just have to imagine some other competitor when doing this...

Congrats Eric for your first place!!! Well done.
Your fj sounds really really nice and strong. Hope to see you again in some event.


Christophe B. (green bug)


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

barracuda777 said:


> :laugh: yeah he know well about this, just have to imagine some other competitor when doing this...
> 
> Congrats Eric for your first place!!! Well done.
> Your fj sounds really really nice and strong. Hope to see you again in some event.
> ...


Thank you Christophe! I had a great time and enjoyed meeting all of you. I really liked the beetle too! Try to squeeze some 8's in there and listen to what we were saying about the amps, you will not be disappointed with the results!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Tell Christophe Erik.. All he needs is some Matt R love on those zapco equipment and he is golden!


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Thank you Christophe! I had a great time and enjoyed meeting all of you. I really liked the beetle too! Try to squeeze some 8's in there and listen to what we were saying about the amps, you will not be disappointed with the results!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks Eric.
I got a pair of 9" sleeping in my closet, nothing i can't put in my next car


----------

